

New Yorker: Malcolm Gladwell on collaborative innovation - wsculley
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/05/12/080512fa_fact_gladwell/?currentPage=all
Gladwell discuses the notion of multiplicity - people coming up with the same ideas at the same time, e.g. Bell's and Gray's telephones - and a group's attempt to simulate the inventive process:<p>Intellectual Ventures (IV; http://www.intellectualventures.com/) collects great minds in the same place to come up with solutions to big problems.<p>Have a look.
======
D_T
I believe this was already posted. Entitled "Malcolm Gladwell: Who says big
ideas are rare?" Note to pg: the only difference between the two links is a
"/"

~~~
alexfarran
Here it is <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=181392>

